# Playstation Vita Production Halted



## Valwin (Mar 31, 2012)

Following just hours after Apple issued an aggressive lawsuit against SCEA it has been announced that production of SONY's next generation handheld the Playstation VITA will temporarily be suspended. The injunction pertains to the Vita Home Menu XMB interface, an interface which Apple claims "is a flagrant and shameless imitation of our iOS interface". An Apple representative was also quoted as saying "The similarities between the two are astonishing, when I first saw a Vita being used by a friend of mine I thought he was using his ipad. When I found out it was a PS Vita I spent the next 72 hours vomiting in disgust!" 

It is expected that all Playstation Vita's will be removed from retailers shelves and de-listed from online catalogues within the next 48 hours. While retailers such as Wallmart have already stated that the PS Vita will be unavailable to purchase from any of their stores for the foreseeable future. 

In a disturbing turn of events it has also been reported that hundreds of Sony employees have gathered outside Apple stores worldwide in protest. And accompanied by groups of Lawyers have begun hurtling themselves kamikaze style at Apple store shop doors in an attempt to counter sue Apple for damages. It has been reported that several hundred individual lawsuits have already been filed within the last few hours already. One eye witness has been quoted as saying "Shit was crazy yo. It was like that scene at the end of I am Legend or some shit, yo. I could barely concentrate on my shoplifting dawg 4real."

Sony have already condemned and distanced themselves from these actions and have said that they will ferociously fight their case. "We hope to see the Vita back in production and back on sale within the next seven days" SCEA president Jack Tretton tweeted. And in an interview minutes ago he admitted that "I have never seen I am Legend, Independence Day was really good though." 




Source


----------



## prowler (Mar 31, 2012)

Moving to iOS master race.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 31, 2012)

lolololol

too early


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 31, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> lolololol
> 
> too early



yeah by almost an hour


----------



## SifJar (Mar 31, 2012)

Already? Guess Croatia is a bit ahead...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm positive this will get cleared up eventually. Even if they have to pay some big fee, it's a lot better than having an entire venture closed down.

Well I seriously hope it's cleared up, I just bought one and the last thing I want is for the system to die because of some bullshit lawsuit.

EDIT: I can't express my rage enough. I must edit my post to express it.

Apple are the cancer of the world. They kill us all. They rid us of our most beloved possessions and for what? Their own selfish desires.

iFish, I blame you, goddamn prick. I will find you.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 31, 2012)

That's just retarded, But hey, then that means the sale price for used PS Vita increases dramatically depending on the length they're out of production.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 31, 2012)

Steve Jobs is dead


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 31, 2012)

It isn't too early, from where ping is, it's the right time already.

Now I'm gonna go and watch I am a Legend so I can see what it was like there. =3


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> That's just retarded, But hey, then that means the sale price for used PS Vita increases dramatically depending on the length they're out of production.


lol wtf


----------



## Jax (Mar 31, 2012)

Pff, I'm still using my Game Gear!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 31, 2012)

Too early for what?

This isn't funny guys, I just bought this thing and now it's going to be useless!

Also, p1ngy, you need to change your source, you put Wikipedia instead of the proper source.


----------



## mrgone (Mar 31, 2012)

cute


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Too early for what?
> 
> This isn't funny guys, I just bought this thing and now it's going to be useless!
> 
> Also, p1ngy, you need to change your source, you put Wikipedia instead of the proper source.


Oh shit.. I didnt see it was p1ngy posting this :/
I thought it was Valwin!
Aghhh my hopes for Vita


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 31, 2012)

> The injunction pertains to the Vita Home Menu XMB interface, an interface which Apple claims "is a flagrant and shameless imitation of our iOS interface".





Spoiler









 VS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








> An Apple representative was also quoted as saying "The similarities between the two are astonishing, when I first saw a Vita being used by a friend of mine I thought he was using his ipad. When I found out it was a PS Vita I spent the next 72 hours vomiting in disgust!"





Spoiler









 VS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Fu*k off, Apple. I never knew you're harboring braindead representatives. I had my suspicions though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 31, 2012)

Valwin said:


> i guess the Vitanic finally sank



Shall we sing a shanty song in remembrance?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2012)

So does it mean, the people who already bought it wont get new games for it?
That sucks :/


----------



## emigre (Mar 31, 2012)

I just spend £350 on this thing 

honestly pingy, couldn't you think of anything better?


----------



## heartgold (Mar 31, 2012)

I knew PS vita wouldn't last long. 0)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> I just spend £350 on this thing
> 
> honestly pingy, couldn't you think of anything better?


I feel for you bro 
It might be a rare item in the future and you could get big load for it


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 31, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> So does it mean, the people who already bought it wont get new games for it?
> That sucks :/


The production of software is not postponed - they only postponed the production of consoles if I understand correctly.


----------



## emigre (Mar 31, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> So does it mean, the people who already bought it wont get new games for it?
> That sucks :/



It means I can only have Uncharted and Lumines. On the bright side, it's still better than what the 3DS has got.


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 31, 2012)

Up next, Atari sue Nintendo for making a home video game console....


----------



## xNicollas (Mar 31, 2012)

maybe its because of the little balls on the left side


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 31, 2012)

mechagouki said:


> Up next, Atari sue Nintendo for making a home video game console....


=S
Atari didn't make the first console, the first was the Odyssey which was created by Ralph Baer, if anything it'd be him sueing Atari and not what you said.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 31, 2012)

The lawsuit is moronic, neither the device nor the interface looks anything like Apple's - they're simply trying to stall the sales of the Vita. For what reason? I have no clue. They're not even in the same sector of the industry. If they think that this will boost sales of crappy iOS games then they're going to be quite suprised that their ploy didn't work.

Or perhaps Apple is the only company in the world who still thinks that the "3G" version of the Vita is a phone, and thus a potential threat to iPhone's dominance.

*Hint - it's not.*

Just another moronic suit of Apple's - this'll blow over in a matter of weeks. The only people hurt are the customers. I sincerely hope that the judge will order Apple to pay Sony for the losses they sustained while the Vita was put on-hold.


----------



## emigre (Mar 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The lawsuit is moronic, neither the device nor the interface looks anything like Apple's - they're simply trying to stall the sales of the Vita. For what reason? I have no clue. They're not even in the same sector of the industry. If they think that this will boost sales of crappy iOS games then they're going to be quite suprised that their ploy didn't work.
> 
> Or perhaps Apple is the only company in the world who still thinks that the "3G" version of the Vita is a phone, and thus a potential threat to iPhone's dominance.
> 
> ...



Honestly I think it has something to do with the tyranny within the elites of Apple. Their success has led them to believe they have a right to a market monopoly. It seems to me, Apple are like typical communists.


----------



## Snailface (Mar 31, 2012)

If this results in the transformation of that ugly* iOS interface, I'll be very happy.
Apple is doing Sony a great service here. I'm not usually the one to condone a lawsuit, but I'll waiver on this one.

I hope they can keep the music though -- I like it. ^.^

* please understand this is only 1 snail's opinion.
I respect others as you respect mine.

** April 1st? : p
My brain is 5 minutes slow as always XD


----------



## emigre (Mar 31, 2012)

Valwin said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...



I'm not, my girlfriend is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > The lawsuit is moronic, neither the device nor the interface looks anything like Apple's - they're simply trying to stall the sales of the Vita. For what reason? I have no clue. They're not even in the same sector of the industry. If they think that this will boost sales of crappy iOS games then they're going to be quite suprised that their ploy didn't work.
> ...


Perhaps, but still, trying to convey the idea that "having icons" by proxy means "copying Apple" is unacceptable._ This needs to end_, I have had enough of Apple putting an end to promising infrastructures and devices. First they limit distribution of Samsung devices on ridiculous grounds, which is direct intervention into free market and should be considered a **mortal sin* *and now they're putting logs on the way of a device that isn't even a threat to theirs.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 31, 2012)

> when I first saw a Vita being used by a friend of mine I thought he was using his ipad.


If anything, this means Apple representatives are blind and retarded.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 31, 2012)

Scenes outside Apple store New York captured on an ipad megapixel camera. 



Spoiler


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 31, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! real bastards named Apple!

Apple thinks every touch based interface belongs to them. Are they going to go after Nintendo too?


----------



## ZaMaster (Mar 31, 2012)

This sounds more like an april fools newsitem .


----------



## emigre (Mar 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



I'm afraid this could lead to a mass consumer revolt. Where Apple put a lawsuit on everything, that the average consumer can't buy anything other than Apple approved products. I fear the strain of this could lead to mass social and civil disobedience.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Mar 31, 2012)

Cnet buyout was better.


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Mar 31, 2012)

*mega facepalm* why must you embarrass yourself like this apple?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 31, 2012)

ZaMaster said:


> This sounds more like an april fools newsitem .


Might be. I just realized that it is April 1st, at least here and for about 40 minutes now.

Googled and didn't find any results, so I'll assume it's just a well-played joke. It's too retarded to be true .


----------



## Puregamer (Mar 31, 2012)

ahahah april fools, can't believe so many people are falling for it


----------



## emigre (Mar 31, 2012)

Foxi, you were being serious? I was talking out of my arse.


----------



## prowler (Mar 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Might be. I just realized that it is April 1st, at least here and for about 40 minutes now.
> 
> Googled and didn't find any results, so I'll assume it's just a well-played joke. It's too retarded to be true .


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 31, 2012)

I was only thinking a while ago what the Temp was gonna put up for April fool,, and low and behold p1ng answered my question.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice timing with the "article". 

(Of course, the real reason is that there's a billboard advert for the Vita that says "I may never touch a game on my iPhone again!" Clearly Apple are threatened by this.)

(SOON: Apple patent system for tapping icons to do stuff)


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> Foxi, you were being serious? I was talking out of my arse.


As far as Apple issuing frivolous lawsuits is concerned, yeah, it does grind my gears.  Were this lawsuit true, it would be moronic.


Fortunatelly I am now informed about the date, lol.


----------



## moerik (Mar 31, 2012)

One eye witness has been quoted as saying "Shit was crazy yo. It was like that scene at the end of I am Legend or some shit, yo. I could barely concentrate on my shoplifting dawg 4real."

Look at how it is spelled out, doubt any reporter would type out their article in such a fashion. Let alone a Wikipedia based source anybody can edit.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 31, 2012)

> "The similarities between the two are astonishing, when I first saw a Vita being used by a friend of mine I thought he was using his ipad. When I found out it was a PS Vita *I spent the next 72 hours vomiting in disgust!*"


----------



## heartgold (Mar 31, 2012)

Zzz this was lame, lets be honest. It wasn't thought out too well.


----------



## emigre (Mar 31, 2012)

After reading this, I vow not to buy another Apple product again. This includes the fruit!


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 31, 2012)

moerik said:


> One eye witness has been quoted as saying "Shit was crazy yo. It was like that scene at the end of I am Legend or some shit, yo. I could barely concentrate on my shoplifting dawg 4real."
> 
> Look at how it is spelled out, doubt any reporter would type out their article in such a fashion. Let alone a Wikipedia based source anybody can edit.


You didn't get it.. How unfortunate for you. >.>


----------



## emigre (Mar 31, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Zzz this was lame, lets be honest. It wasn't thought out too well.



Exactly, Apple's legal team really don't think.


----------



## prowler (Mar 31, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Zzz this was lame, lets be honest. It wasn't thought out too well.


Oh,_ I'm sure_ you could do better.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 31, 2012)

Yikes. That's quite the blow.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 1, 2012)

absolutely stupid by apple. are they trying to set a record for no. of sues in an year?


----------



## BryceOne (Apr 1, 2012)

What is this? Apple Fools Day?


----------



## masterchan777 (Apr 1, 2012)

An Apple a day keeps the Vita away, I will stick to playing my Virtual Boy on the go from now on...


----------



## Waddy101 (Apr 1, 2012)

It seems quite a few people fell for this April Fools XD.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2012)

Pardon me, I think I'm going to go and vomit for three days over this.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 1, 2012)

I believed this until I saw the line "I thought he was using his ipad" and realized what day it would be by now.  Niiiice try.  Little too obvious, though.  Even Apple's not THAT stupid.  (Usually.)


----------



## WildArms (Apr 1, 2012)

Bwahahhaa, u got me for a second, i was like, "wtf i didnt saw any of this anywhere else, wth?!" I have to admit i didnt realized until after i clicked the source xD, i know how stupid companies can be, so it wouldnt surprise me if apple start doing shet like that hahahaha


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 1, 2012)

Waddy101 said:


> It seems quite a few people fell for this April Fools XD.



Except for the staff, they're playing along with it, naturally


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 1, 2012)

Huh, I guess it was all just a joke. Somehow I still felt compelled to read through the whole thread.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Apr 1, 2012)

I almost forgot what day it was.


----------



## moerik (Apr 1, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> moerik said:
> 
> 
> > One eye witness has been quoted as saying "Shit was crazy yo. It was like that scene at the end of I am Legend or some shit, yo. I could barely concentrate on my shoplifting dawg 4real."
> ...


Now now, it seems you mistook me. I pointed out the flaws of this article for it to be an April Fools joke, for what I see it became unbelievable or intrust-able for me.


----------



## JPhantom (Apr 1, 2012)

they at most will have to pay massive fines and completely redesign the ui in a fw update


----------



## rehevkor (Apr 1, 2012)

I almost believed it until I, kinda.. started reading.


----------



## dekuleon (Apr 1, 2012)

I wanna see what's so similar!


----------



## xxteargodxx (Apr 1, 2012)

I knew this was a joke, had no credible source or link to an article to justify it.


----------



## regnad (Apr 1, 2012)

72 hours of vomiting? Really?

edit: Jeez! Got me!


----------



## PriMieon (Apr 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > So does it mean, the people who already bought it wont get new games for it?
> ...


yeah right
sorry no match for mario kart, luigis mansion, animal crossing, super smash bros. lets expect a new pokemon, mario, lets expect a new golden sun, fire emblem,zelda, i think a new pikmin was confirmed, maby magaman XI will come to the eshop, ... yeah like if those two games could ever beat those


----------



## zanfire (Apr 1, 2012)

not april 1st yet for me, so when i first saw it i was like...huh? checked a couple game sites...then read some of the crap like "Shit was crazy yo. It was like that scene at the end of I am Legend or some shit, yo. I could barely concentrate on my shoplifting dawg 4real."

super fake....just weird because for some places its not the day of the fool yet.

btw who else is expecting some "the vita/3ds is hacked!" garbage to be posted?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah it's still the 31st for me. It's only 7:42pm where I live...


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 1, 2012)

You guys should know by now that sites well known around the internet don't actually wait until the 1st.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Apr 1, 2012)

"I could barely concentrate on my shoplifting dawg 4real."  Though seriously this really is a load of bull, I don't see the reason for Apple to sue over an interface that's basically nothing special anymore.

EDIT: Facepalm, it's not the first yet here so I kind of took this seriously.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 1, 2012)

blaziken said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...


Aww.. So far no Luigi's Mansion, Super Smash Bros, Pokemon, Mario, Golden Sun, Pikmin or Megaman for the 3DS. Also quite a few titles have so far only been released in Japan. So technically you're just saying that "propably we're going to have these titles and they may be ok, but we don't know and I'm just saying". Everyone knows Nintendo will be pumping out first party games like Mario and Zelda for the 3DS, not to mention Pokemon. Comparing the titles to something already released on a console is just like saying PS4 games will rock PS3 games or WiiU games will look better than Wii games. 

OT: Trolling. A art for the fine men and (wo)men of the Interwebs 

EDIT: No titles = no new titles. Sorry for the misunderstanding people


----------



## BenRK (Apr 1, 2012)

Heh, this whole thing would have been better played if it was posted 12 hours from now. At least then EVERYONE would be on the 1st of april. It's still WAY to early for me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 1, 2012)

blaziken said:


> yeah right
> sorry no match for mario kart, luigis mansion, animal crossing, super smash bros. lets expect a new pokemon, mario, lets expect a new golden sun, fire emblem,zelda, i think a new pikmin was confirmed, maby magaman XI will come to the eshop, ... yeah like if those two games could ever beat those



BRB playing games that look like they're from a PS3 and not a Gamecube.


----------



## prowler (Apr 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> BRB playing games that look like they're from a PS3 and not a Gamecube.


@Nintendo fans


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jax said:


> Pff, I'm still using my Game Gear!


Pfft I'm using my NES. And Google made Google Maps for it.

Anyways, April Fools joke or not, this would be srs bzns if true.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> Steve Jobs is dead



And his ghost haunts us still.

In other news, Apple is investing serious R&D resources in finding new and exciting ways to piss people off. That's not the April Fool's joke, that's an actual thing.


----------



## spark1223 (Apr 1, 2012)

Too bad we cant keep 8 bit google maps either.I


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 1, 2012)

Well played guys, well played


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 1, 2012)

Apple is suing Sony for copying their iOS?

[yt]8QzJa_OU0tI[/yt]
Straight from the mouth of the man himself.

So Apple is allowed to do it, but when someone copies _them_, they go apeshit over it?

But yeah, nice April Fool's joke.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 1, 2012)

Vita, more like Pita

SORRY I hope this isn't wildly off topic.  Please forgive my transgression.    I know being slightly goofy is the cardinal sin on GBAtemp.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, it's that time of the year already?


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 1, 2012)

I forgot what tomorrow was...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 1, 2012)

Somethings wrong here.

Valwin can't speak English.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 1, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Somethings wrong here.
> 
> Valwin can't speak English.


p1ngpong now helps him with grammar, especially when the post is supposed to be on the frontpage.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Somethings wrong here.
> ...


Ahhhhh
So he's made friends with the staff.
I see.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2012)

Actually Valwin did it himself with no help from me. He is stepping up his game and levels of English in preparation for his mag staff appointment.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 1, 2012)

April fools!!!!


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 1, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Apple is suing Sony for copying their iOS?
> 
> [yt]8QzJa_OU0tI[/yt]
> Straight from the mouth of the man himself.
> ...


People have been misunderstanding this quote for years. I don't want to derail this already dead thread, but that's not what Picasso's quote means nor what Steve Jobs meant.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 1, 2012)

Question: Were the corporate sector of Apple making all of these frivolous lawsuits while Steve Jobs was still alive? I don't remember hearing or seeing of them.

EDIT: You guys are buttholes... lol I hate April Fools day.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 1, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Actually Valwin did it himself with no help from me. He is stepping up his game and levels of English in preparation for his mag staff appointment.


Mayne Sheeeeit you can't have Guild and Valwin both on Mag staff.
I vote for Guild.


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 1, 2012)

Vita does well....

SUDDENLY sued!

But seriously, i hope this doesnt kill the system or support for it


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Vita does well....
> 
> SUDDENLY sued!
> 
> But seriously, i hope this doesnt kill the system or support for it


----------



## dgwillia (Apr 1, 2012)

But seriously, nice april fools lol. Nearly fell for it because it isnt the 1st here yet lol


----------



## prowler (Apr 1, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Valwin did it himself with no help from me. He is stepping up his game and levels of English in preparation for his mag staff appointment.
> ...


wat about me, guild and valwin?

A PROSPEROUS DAY FOR GBATEMP INDEED


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 1, 2012)

prowler said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...


Very prosperous indeed.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 1, 2012)

It's like you guys remember that April Fools Day is today in the same thread that you forget it in.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 1, 2012)

Why is the source Wikipedia?


----------



## SanGor (Apr 1, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Why is the source Wikipedia?



because tl:dr


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Why is the source Wikipedia?



Because wikipedia is a great source of information.

?________?


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 1, 2012)

For people to actually believe this, I guess people really think Apple would do that...


----------



## Geren (Apr 1, 2012)

Vita sunk, and Valwin is an admisnistrator  What a nice day!


----------



## the_skdster (Apr 1, 2012)

I almost believed this, then I realized it was already April 1 in some parts of The World.

heh. The World. DOT HACK.
Good times.


PLEASE MAKE ANOTHER .HACK// anime or game! PLEASE!!!


----------



## AceWarhead (Apr 1, 2012)

Valwin is an admin?
Prepare for deletion of Xbox 360 and PS3 sections...


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 1, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Valwin is an admin?
> Prepare for deletion of Xbox 360 and PS3 sections...


WHY DOES NO ONE KNOW WHAT APRIL FOOLS DAY IS IN THIS THREAD


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 1, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin is an admin?
> ...


[/sarcasm]


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 1, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin is an admin?
> ...


Because I'm admin!


----------



## Centrix (Apr 1, 2012)

OH Thank You GOD!!!, Sony has had nothing but trouble getting this system off the ground and its not just because of the games and its support, I mean look at it its a blatant attempt at a Sony version of the 3DS the only thing its missing is the 3D, (Note to self: give them time) seriously what were they thinking? did they think people wouldn't see right through their ploy? who know who cares Sony should just quite while there ahead and pull out of the handheld market or at least go back to the drawing board and start over be innovative for once Sony sheesh, like you once were!

I'm a fairly big Sony fan my self I own the PS1, PS2, and PSP prefer the 360 and Wii over the PS3 lol, but I just don't know what they were thinking with the Vita? there's nothing new or original about the device, if its still around in another year I'll probably get one if they drop the price!

oh and if this is an April fools joke hahaha! still doesn't change my opinion about Sony!


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 1, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


Fuck you, I'm Admin.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 1, 2012)

the_skdster said:


> I almost believed this, then I realized it was already April 1 in some parts of The World.
> 
> heh. The World. DOT HACK.
> Good times.
> ...


They already are planning on making another game I think. I read about it on here.

EDIT: Stop making me EDIT finding out new stuff at the last minute!!!! lmao When did I become an Admin?!?!


----------



## Fluto (Apr 1, 2012)

At first i got really mad. but then .. i remembered, and now im even more mad > 
btw admin like a boss.
Its my moment of triumph!


----------



## salnaruto2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yo, that's crazy. I never though sony had to guts to do something like that.
_*We should boycott Apple and their products.*_


----------



## AceWarhead (Apr 1, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin is an admin?
> ...


WHY DO I KNOW IT WAS APRIL FOOL'S DAY?
It was a joke, sir...


----------



## darkbillie (Apr 1, 2012)

ah let me guess....its the same because you need to ''shove'' your finger across the screen?

no wonder apple products are so expansive.....they need to finance the lawsuits they are making >_


----------



## Puregamer (Apr 1, 2012)

the "latest discussion" looks funny ahahaha


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 1, 2012)

OH MAH GOD. I DID NOT SEE THIS COMING!!!!



Spoiler



HAPPY APRIL FOOLS DAY!



On a side note, YES I'M AN ADMINITRATOR!!!!!! I CAN WIELD THE BAN HAMMER NOW!!!!


----------



## Puregamer (Apr 1, 2012)

darkbillie said:


> ah let me guess....its the same because you need to ''shove'' your finger across the screen?
> 
> no wonder apple products are so expansive.....they need to finance the lawsuits they are making >_<


do you live under a cock?


----------



## darkbillie (Apr 1, 2012)

Puregamer said:


> darkbillie said:
> 
> 
> > ah let me guess....its the same because you need to ''shove'' your finger across the screen?
> ...



Ya...its kinda nice under here


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 1, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


You suck at jokes. Banned.


----------



## BenRK (Apr 1, 2012)

Can I be administrator too?


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 1, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> But seriously, nice april fools lol. Nearly fell for it because it isnt the 1st here yet lol


Trust me, last year, the prank about the 3DS was way more believable. Actually, lots of people got pranked I laughed as hell.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2012)

BenRK said:


> Can I be administrator too?



Close your eyes, click your heels three times, and check underneath your username.


----------



## BenRK (Apr 1, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## YoshiKart (Apr 1, 2012)

I have an iTouch. Does this mean I can play everything the Vita can?


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 1, 2012)

YoshiKart said:


> I have an iTouch. Does this mean I can play everything the Vita can?


Yes


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 1, 2012)

That's... just... I don't know. Ironic? I guess... Idk.. It's Apple trying to be a bully... so I don't know.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2012)

The Mod are going to [censored] this thread when they get their power back. All of GBAtemp is going to need a heavy cleaning.

On topic, Apple is just being a bully. Sony isn't copying them. Sony is just trying to flatter Apple by making their XMB similar to Apple's iOS. *NBD. *


----------



## dorayaki95 (Apr 1, 2012)

is this an April Fool's joke? LOL


----------



## rt141 (Apr 1, 2012)

It's still a little too early in my country for it to be April, still I laughed. Happy fools day everyone XD


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2012)

Damn Valwin. I didn't get a chance to read what [member='kthnxshwn'] said.


----------



## TeddyPain (Apr 1, 2012)

SO MANY ADMINZ


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 1, 2012)

Dammit. You guys are the worst.


----------



## AceWarhead (Apr 1, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > kthnxshwn said:
> ...


But the Admin bans you before you can.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 1, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


Who do you think banned all the previous Admins?


----------



## drobb (Apr 1, 2012)

i almost, almost didnt catch this.  still a little early here though, got about 2 hours to go.  good one tho


----------



## freaksloan (Apr 1, 2012)

Apple uses third world slave labor, and they think their shit don't stink?

I do not and will not ever own a Apple product.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 1, 2012)

freaksloan said:


> Apple uses third world slave labor, and they think their shit don't stink?
> 
> I do not and will not ever own a Apple product.


Yeah you will.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm positive this will get cleared up eventually. Even if they have to pay some big fee, it's a lot better than having an entire venture closed down.
> 
> Well I seriously hope it's cleared up, I just bought one and the last thing I want is for the system to die because of some bullshit lawsuit.
> 
> ...


I'm 99% sure this is an April Fools joke.
Unless you are playing along with it....


----------



## Coto (Apr 1, 2012)

OMG this is so sad! I'll miss Sony's products as much as I being an admin..


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome joke, I was going to explain that the interfaces, while share a few similarities are really not alike.


----------



## TheZander (Apr 1, 2012)

IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED I HAVE A PSP VITA FOR SALE THEY ARE NOW BANNED IN AMERICA AND VERY RARE I WILL BE SELLING MINE FOR 9,000 DOLLARS pm if interested.


----------



## Zombie_X (Apr 1, 2012)

LOl Apple...

So what if the Vita have a similar interface? The interface is simple and intuitive IMO. I've seen other brands that have a similar interface and Apple has not targeted them. Why attack Sony and waste money? I would use that money and make a product that is actual revolutionary. I want Sony to stomp Apple down big time. I have never liked any overpriced POS Apple products. Sony, win this case and make them pay for damages.

Also, it's apparent this a AF's joke! A pretty good one at that. A better one would be the Cyclo3DS being announced.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't always get trolled, but when I do I


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 1, 2012)

LOl indeed.


----------



## Zombie_X (Apr 1, 2012)

I also just got a shock, I thought I became an admin randomly!

It is a AF's prank!! LOL good one guys


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 1, 2012)

I look good with the admin ribbon!

Well-written article, seemed really realistic.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 1, 2012)

I absolutely loved the first three pages! xD
I was like "Wut, who uses Wikipedia as a source? How.. is everyone believing this shit?"
I love how you guys played along. Wish I was awake to play along as well.

Also: Yey, admin.


----------



## Chaaru (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow. Totally had me going for a few seconds there. 

Well played, GBAtemp. Good show.


----------



## mrtimotei (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, that's just lovely...


----------



## tatripp (Apr 1, 2012)

Let me guess? April fools?


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 1, 2012)

Well in


----------



## bowser (Apr 1, 2012)

Ha ha! I really believed this for a minute! Awesome prank!

And when I saw Valwin in the Admin group I seriously contemplated quitting the Temp!


----------



## CyborGamer (Apr 1, 2012)

The eyewitness part really had me going


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## MADKATZ99 (Apr 1, 2012)

I came here SPECIFICALLY because it was 1/4 to see what GBAtemp had for us in store this year 

props to the people that went along with the joke.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2012)

Apple needs to message their tits more.


----------



## Devin (Apr 1, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Apple needs to message their tits more.



How does one message their tits?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 1, 2012)

Devin said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Apple needs to message their tits more.
> ...



Grow some.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 1, 2012)

Devin said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Apple needs to message their tits more.
> ...


Eating Apple seeds.


----------



## Niksy (Apr 1, 2012)

ZaMaster said:


> This sounds more like an april fools newsitem .



You don't say?


----------



## Densetsu (Apr 1, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > Apple is suing Sony for copying their iOS?
> ...


This thread isn't serious, so I replied with an equally non-serious post.  I knew someone was going to try to call me out on it


----------



## ramboo (Apr 1, 2012)

hey yo bro its april fools day,,,is this true they might have fooling us???


----------



## Romruto (Apr 1, 2012)

April Fools anyone??


----------



## Luigi728 (Apr 1, 2012)

When I saw it, I thought: "Even Apple isn't that stupid. April Fools."
But I must say, I would like to see them fail at their own lawsuit, which would obviously happen with something like this.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 1, 2012)

New news: *GBAtemp sued by Apple. *

When I saw the web design with the two side content bars, central information and top menu bar it is obvious this is a blatent rip off of the apple online store.


----------



## emigre (Apr 1, 2012)

blaziken said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Tanveer said:
> ...



Mari Kart is a yawn, luigi's mansion is a NGC game, Animal Crossing is used as a form of torture in China as it will bore the shit out of the player. New pokemon doesn't exist, it's the same game just with better visuals, basically its Ninty's CoD. Mario is another yawn. Golden Sun and Fire Emblem are JRPGs. Ocarina if Time is a port. Pikmon is bollocks and Mega Man if Mega Man,

I know it's hard to accept but in its short life, the Vita had games which were high on innovation and quality. The 3DS just brought 3D.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 1, 2012)

i wonder who has the patent rights to the classic selection menue that goes like
Option 1
Option 2
Option 3 -> Option 3.1
Option 4

etc...


----------



## Charon (Apr 1, 2012)

I opened gbatemp to see whats up for april fools and thought the article was funny, including the quotes xD

And then I see people having a legit discussion for 4 pages and hating on apple LMAO


----------



## indask8 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think they actually could do that if they really wanted, because this is the very first thing I saw when turning on my vita: very similar to IOS, just in landscape instead of portrait, but Apple is focused on Samsung right now.


----------



## Shoat (Apr 1, 2012)

I wasn't a huge fan of the PSVita, but this is total bullshit.

I am, once again, happy to say that I never bought anything from apple.
If I had ever supported them in any way and now found out that they're pulling a dick move like this, THAT would make me spend the next 72 hours vomiting.

This is as shameful as Bethesda sueing Mojang for the word "Scrolls" - only that this actually causes huge problems for the consumers, which is inacceptable.


This better be an April Fool's news.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 1, 2012)

Shoat said:


> This better be an April Fool's news.


----------



## Coconut (Apr 1, 2012)

My god, I can't believe some of you believe this.

Well, most of you don't, but okay.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 1, 2012)

Just read the goddamn announcement instead of just the title, you'll see soon enough it's totally fake and inappropriate. 'Vomited for 72 hours'? Yeah sure


----------



## PriMieon (Apr 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> blaziken said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


hard to accept.. yeah right... best selling games come from ninty


----------



## emigre (Apr 1, 2012)

blaziken said:


> hard to accept.. yeah right... best selling games come from ninty


----------



## PriMieon (Apr 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> blaziken said:
> 
> 
> > hard to accept.. yeah right... best selling games come from ninty


smart phone game...and ?


----------



## xist (Apr 1, 2012)

ALL YOUR BUBBLES ARE BELONG TO APPLE. Adios Vita, see you next April on a particular day of jocularity.


----------



## Creqaw (Apr 1, 2012)

I lol'd at the 72 hours vomiting.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> blaziken said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



You've got shit gaming tastes bro
I like Uncharted too but, come on!

If you doubt the 3DS's library go play Kid Icarus. (it's actually pretty impossible to play without 3D when you play at higher levels)
That game alone is probably better than all those titles above combined, just learn how two hold the system first before you start insulting the controls please.

I want you to know that I took your comment on a personal level because I've spent like 100hrs in mario kart 7 perfecting my game and you think that it's yawn worthy? I don't get it.

3DS owners will get titles like Castlevania, Phoenix Wright and Contra and if you wish to continue with your 3DS bashing, please drop it.

Mind you I'm only defending the 3DS from your baseless claims, I personally don't want to to be associated with Vita bashing in any way because I think it's a really good system and I'll agree with you that it's had a terrific launch lineup, something that generally isn't common for new hardware.
The reason to why I'm replying to your post is because it's very trollish and there's no way in hell those titles are better than the entire 3DS library.

/end of story

Is 3DS bashing a thing now?


----------



## PriMieon (Apr 1, 2012)

_


----------



## SwitcherZ (Apr 1, 2012)

> One eye witness has been quoted as saying "Shit was crazy yo. It was like that scene at the end of I am Legend or some shit, yo. I could barely concentrate on my shoplifting dawg 4real."



Genius, I lol'ed


----------



## PriMieon (Apr 1, 2012)

blaziken said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > blaziken said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 1, 2012)

Could people stop fucking using the quote -.-
billion notifications by now


----------



## smile72 (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't believe that some people fell for this.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol, valwin + frontpage?

lolololololol


----------



## pspunabletohack (Apr 1, 2012)

Apple -.-


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 1, 2012)

I laugh at the crazy and arrogant Apple staff.

1. The Vita OS only resembles iOS in the icon layout. To me at least.

2. He can't differentiate the Vita with an iPad?!?!?

3. I find that Vita OS more resembles Android. GOOGLE Y U NO SUE.

Apple has been going down ever since Jobs' death.
Or is it April 1st?


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm no FOOL in april!


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Apr 1, 2012)

Wait. V.I.T.A? What happended to the N.G.P?

I haven't been keeping track of Sony.

EDIT: Okay... So now I'm an Administrator?


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 1, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> Wait. V.I.T.A? What happended to the N.G.P?
> 
> I haven't been keeping track of Sony.
> 
> EDIT: Okay... So now I'm an Administrator?


Not sure if you're trolling?


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Apr 1, 2012)

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6387/yiavadmin.png

It does this on my iPod too.


----------



## SifJar (Apr 1, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid: Yeah, maybe you should take a look at a few other people, see if you can figure it out...


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 1, 2012)

SifJar said:


> YoshiInAVoid: Yeah, maybe you should take a look at a few other people, see if you can figure it out...


I'm actually an admin.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 1, 2012)

LOOL nice try TC...April fools day


----------



## mechagouki (Apr 1, 2012)

Lots of new 'temp staff today.....

Including me apparently.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 1, 2012)

been round long enough to spot these things  

gg Temp, gg

Oh and, thanks for the "adminship" i KNEW some day i will achieve this level of awesomeness.


----------



## LinkinGoo (Apr 1, 2012)

Haaaw...i almost felt for this...
But well big companies like to make stupid lawsuits, so it could be true 
By the way its raining ice-cream´s in Portugal anyone wants one?


----------



## benbop1992 (Apr 1, 2012)

I suppose i must run out and get two.


----------



## Bloodspoiler (Apr 1, 2012)

Seriously guys, it's April Fools' Day


----------



## thaddius (Apr 1, 2012)

Whoa. Those first few pages were hilarious.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice Aprils Fools joke.
I never got a Vita coz $ony just suck.
I wont be getting the PS4 either. I will be getting the next Xbox and the next Wii coz those companies do suck but not as bad as $ony. 
$ony deserve to go bankrupt so everyone dont buy anything $ony. Let them die a horrible death.


----------



## donaldgx (Apr 1, 2012)

administrators all eh,

as for the news, it is a sad day when gaming production is halted, GFY apple Y_Y


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 1, 2012)

Not sure if early April Fool's joke, or Apple is really so conceited and blind...
Both are extremely likely.

Seriously, how can get you get the interfaces confused? And if and Apple employee couldn't see the difference between a Vita and an iPad, he deserves to be fired.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice try guys. There are too many unlikely statements in that post for it to be believable.
I still think the CNET takeover one was the best one.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 1, 2012)

_Chaz_ said:


> Not sure if early April Fool's joke, or Apple is really so conceited and blind...
> Both are extremely likely.
> 
> Seriously, how can get you get the interfaces confused? And if and Apple employee couldn't see the* difference between a Vita and an iPad*, he deserves to be fired.


This.

and Apple won't go so crazy to the extent that they are disgusted for hours.


----------



## aaronz77 (Apr 1, 2012)

hahaha.. loved it! The quotes were beautiful. lol


----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 1, 2012)

I was really hoping this was true... my cousin has been going around daily to people at his church trying to convince them that Apple is the devil. He is also the biggest Sony fanboy ever and bought a PS Vita 3g bundle just to get it a week early. 

If this really happened, I would of loved to see the look on his face.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Apr 1, 2012)

I find extremely hilarious how some people didnt get the joke.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 1, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> He is also the biggest Sony fanboy ever and bought a PS Vita 3g bundle just to get it a week early.



...Because wanting to get things a week early makes you a fanboy?

Hell if I had the cash I'd have gotten the whole bundle thing. But I didn't and only recently got a Vita.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm assuming this is an April Fool's Day gag, but I hope it's true. I've given the Vita every chance to impress me and it has failed at every turn. The system feels poorly made and easy to break. I've been playing around with the store demo model at my local GAME store (or I was until it closed, frowny face) and it feels like it'd snap in half if I so much as gave it a funny look. None of the games have stood out, and the ones that looked adequate are being done bigger and better on other systems. The 3DS is absolutely destroying the Vita here in Coventry. It's the DS Lite VS PSP era all over again, where Nintendo were outselling Sony by a ratio of about 250 to one.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 1, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> I'm assuming this is an April Fool's Day gag, but I hope it's true. I've given the Vita every chance to impress me and it has failed at every turn. The system feels poorly made and easy to break. I've been playing around with the store demo model at my local GAME store (or I was until it closed, frowny face) and it feels like it'd snap in half if I so much as gave it a funny look. None of the games have stood out, and the ones that looked adequate are being done bigger and better on other systems. The 3DS is absolutely destroying the Vita here in Coventry. It's the DS Lite VS PSP era all over again, where Nintendo were outselling Sony by a ratio of about 250 to one.


Can't tell if serious or just...
Why do you want this to be true?
You don't like the Vita fine, but it isn't a reason to wish the system to fail.
Besides, competition is a good thing.


----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> > He is also the biggest Sony fanboy ever and bought a PS Vita 3g bundle just to get it a week early.
> ...




I never said because soley based on the fact he bought a PSvita makes him a fanboy. I actually said he is a fanboy ---> He bought a PSvita a week early which is a world of difference.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 1, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming this is an April Fool's Day gag, but I hope it's true. I've given the Vita every chance to impress me and it has failed at every turn. The system feels poorly made and easy to break. I've been playing around with the store demo model at my local GAME store (or I was until it closed, frowny face) and it feels like it'd snap in half if I so much as gave it a funny look. None of the games have stood out, and the ones that looked adequate are being done bigger and better on other systems. The 3DS is absolutely destroying the Vita here in Coventry. It's the DS Lite VS PSP era all over again, where Nintendo were outselling Sony by a ratio of about 250 to one.
> ...



Competition is fine, wasted space on store shelves with a cheaply made barely functional gameless piece of crap is not.


----------



## BryceOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been really wanting one of these, so when I saw this news, i ran over to the store to buy one.  They still had some left.  However, when I got home and tried it out, I was surprizes by what I saw...  What in the world am I supposed to do with this?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?:


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Apr 1, 2012)

man they do anything to screw us gamers over i mean really is this is the best that apple can come up really ?! ugh


----------



## Wintrale (Apr 1, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> Competition is fine, wasted space on store shelves with a cheaply made barely functional gameless piece of crap is not.



The 3DS was in the exact same boat until Ocarina of Time came out last June and isn't Gravity Daze coming out around June this year? That game is critically acclaimed with everyone falling over each other to see who can praise it most. Basically, the Vita needs time to find its feet just like the 3DS did. As for calling it cheaply made and barely functional, I have no problems with mine.


----------



## xdmario1 (Apr 1, 2012)

OCCUPY APPLE


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 1, 2012)

I saw a troll face all over this topic on the main page


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 1, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> The system feels poorly made and easy to break.



This alone tells me you have absolutely no clue what you're talking about. This thing is solid. I won't be taking any chances and dropping it from heights but it's not creaky made of cheap plastic. In all honesty to say that almost any device from any big name electronics maker feels "poorly made and easy to break" is just bullshit. You pick up a 3DS, an iPhone, a Vita, whatever, and they're all at least well built. They look and feel solid. You find poorly made electronics and they're usually creaky, made of cheap plastic, and you could probably rip open their innards with a bit of elbow grease. Trust me, the Vita is definitely not this, any owner will tell you that.



Zetta_x said:


> I never said because soley based on the fact he bought a PSvita makes him a fanboy. I actually said he is a fanboy ---> He bought a PSvita a week early which is a world of difference.



And I was saying that wanting something that you're eager for a week early doesn't make you a fanboy. Pre-ordering something means you just want it, it doesn't instantly make me the biggest fanboy of it.


----------



## Splych (Apr 1, 2012)

lol @ source.


----------



## boombox (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok, if that's true, then it's scandalous, Apple are the bane of technology, just with their sheer arrogance, they want to believe that they created everything touch based. I have played on a Vita, and not a moment I thought..this is just like Apple. Sure it's touch screen, but the GUI and everything else is still something different. I don't understand how they can get away with this, and I doubt they will...unless the judge is an Apple fanboy ¬_¬


----------



## emigre (Apr 1, 2012)

Would I be right in suggesting this thread proves GBAtemp, as a collective aren't very good with jokes?


----------



## Originality (Apr 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> Would I be right in suggesting this thread proves GBAtemp, as a collective aren't very good with jokes?


Taking jokes, or giving them?


----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > The system feels poorly made and easy to break.
> ...



Are you just being a troll or do you realize that after I pointed out you mistook my post you re-iterated how you mistook my post again? Maybe making the font bold and a little bigger may help?

*Because he is a fan boy he bought it a week earlier, not the other way around*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 1, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> Are you just being a troll or do you realize that after I pointed out you mistook my post you re-iterated how you mistook my post again? Maybe making the font bold and a little bigger may help?
> 
> *Because he is a fan boy he bought it a week earlier, not the other way around*



It seemed like you were implying that he's a fanboy because he bought it a week early, not that he's a fanboy and bought it a week early. Anyone could make that mistake from your sentence, no need to be rude.


----------



## emigre (Apr 1, 2012)

Originality said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Would I be right in suggesting this thread proves GBAtemp, as a collective aren't very good with jokes?
> ...



A bit of both.


----------



## Langin (Apr 1, 2012)

Apple will never win with this, cos tell me this: multitask papers/tabs, up and down app pages not left and right scrolling, bubbles no squares to see.

Enough? Enough Engrish?

Oh my, my English is too bad today I'll stop posting I guess.(No joke, I need to read a freaking stupid book for German next week.)


----------



## Originality (Apr 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> Originality said:
> 
> 
> > Taking jokes, or giving them?
> ...


Give it another 24 hours and you'll probably get your answer. By then everybody won't be "Administrators" anymore so things should clear up a lil.


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 1, 2012)

if i am correct this is a joke right?


----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> > Are you just being a troll or do you realize that after I pointed out you mistook my post you re-iterated how you mistook my post again? Maybe making the font bold and a little bigger may help?
> ...



I knew my first post was vague but I felt i made it pretty clear on my 2nd post so my third post was naturally rude.
Nothing personal


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 1, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> Vita, more like Pita











Guild McCommunist said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > The system feels poorly made and easy to break.
> ...


Got to agree with Guild on this; the Vita doesn't feel cheap or easily breakable in the slightest. Even a Gamestation demo unit didn't feel fragile, and demo units often feel quite different to a bought personal model.


----------



## The Composer (Apr 2, 2012)

The funniest thing is that people actually believed this.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> > The system feels poorly made and easy to break.
> ...



i have a PSvita in my hands and is in fact solid


----------



## sgand (Apr 2, 2012)

haha, good one.


----------



## bowser (Apr 2, 2012)

So did Valwin really post this or did a mod impersonate him?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 2, 2012)

bowser said:


> So did Valwin really post this or did a mod impersonate him?



The article was written and posted by me, I made Valwin the OP a couple of hours after it went up to give it less credibility than it already had. 

The clue that Valwin didn't write it is the fact that the article is in legible English.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 2, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> bowser said:
> 
> 
> > So did Valwin really post this or did a mod impersonate him?
> ...



A post by p1ngpong I clicked the Like button on. A sign of the apocalypse.


----------

